
Ask HN: Open Source Zoom Alternatives? - madacoo
Has anyone tried any open source Zoom alternatives? Any you would recommend? If not, what was lacking?
======
gmuslera
I've tried Jitsi Meet. It works OK, at least for a small enough number of
participants (I don't know, <= 8 ? YMMV) but for more people things it didn't
worked so well.

It also is meant for meetings between peers, for something centralized (like a
classroom) I've seen good comments about BigBlueButton, but I didn't tried it.

------
catacombs
Jitsi is what you're looking for.

